

Ask HN: Are there alternatives to LiquidFeedback for Better Democracy? - gremlinsinc

I&#x27;m working on a team to build a democratic platform for a new political party focusing on being a REAL collective voice of the people.. Ideally it&#x27;ll be modeled after LiquidFeedback to some extent but LUA and webmcp framework seems a bit.. off the beaten path.. Anyone know a Rails&#x2F;Node&#x2F;PHP liquid democracy platform?
======
pmtarantino
The Net Party is a political party which tried this on the last elections in
Buenos Aires. This is their platform:
[http://democraciaenred.org/](http://democraciaenred.org/) and this is the
github repo: [https://github.com/DemocracyOS](https://github.com/DemocracyOS)

------
sinak
This totally doesn't help answer your question, but I'd much rather see a
system that used randomized voter selection than proxy voting.

